# Clarification about the Regulative Principle



## SolaScriptura (Dec 16, 2005)

A question of clarification: Does the RP simply restrict the elements of a worship service to those elements which are clearly prescribed in Scripture, or does it also mandate in our worship all the (still relevant) forms of worship found in Scripture?


----------



## Arch2k (Dec 16, 2005)

It depends on who you ask. I lean toward the view held by Greg Price in his article on the RPW entitled FOUNDATION FOR REFORMATION: THE REGULATIVE PRINCIPLE OF WORSHIP. I think this is consistent with scripture, and the Westminster Confession (although I too would love to see more discussion on this subject). Here's the relevant portion:



> It is not only religious actions, gestures, and ceremonies that were regulated by God's command, but every aspect of the tabernacle and all its religious symbolic furniture and even clothing of the priests. Nothing was left to man's imagination in the worship of God (cf. 1 Chronicles 28:11-19). Note how many times God commands that all things related to the worship of God be done "according to all that I show you", or "according to all that the LORD had commanded him" (some 37 times from Ex. 25-40 there is mentioned the fact that all matters related to worship were done according to the commandment of God or Moses, God's prophet).
> Some ministers have objected that all religious acts, gestures, symbols, and ceremonies do not fall under the scrutiny of the Regulative Principle of Worship. "Only the elements or ordinary parts of worship are to be judged by the Regulative Principle of Worship (such as prayer, the reading of Scripture, the preaching of God's Word, the administration of the sacraments). However, the religious actions (or circumstances) ministers use to perform these elements of worship fall under a discretionary power rather than a strict adherence to the Regulative Principle of Worship." In response, it is true that there are certain circumstances "concerning the worship of God" (circa sacra) which being "common to human actions and societies" are not regulated by the specific authorization of God in Scripture, but rather by "the light of nature and Christian prudence, according to the general rules of the word" (cf. Westminster confession of Faith, 1:6). This would have in view circumstances such as the location and times of your services, etc. However, all circumstances (religious acts, gestures, symbols, and ceremonies) used in worship (in sacra as distinguished from circa sacra) to perform religious worship must have divine authorization. If such is not the case, then the images of the Romish church as aids to worship cannot be legitimately condemned for they are not elements of worship but merely circumstances of worship. Furthermore, whether something in worship is considered to be an element of worship or a circumstance in worship is really irrelevant if it is indeed prescribed by God in Scripture. Specific instructions concerning the construction of the Tabernacle, the construction of the furniture within the Tabernacle, the garments of the priests, the consecration of the priests, the various offerings, and Sabbath regulations are all detailed in Ex. 25-40. Much that is itemized would fall into the category of circumstances of worship rather than elements of worship, and yet God specifically prescribed all of these circumstances. As we carefully consider Ex. 25-40, it becomes very clear that God is jealous for worship that is according to His will even in what many might call "details." Granted, all of these "details" specifically associated with the Old Covenant Tabernacle have passed away in the New Covenant, and yet the principle that all circumstances "in worship" (in sacra) must have divine authorization is equally required of New Covenant worship as it was of Old Covenant worship. Only those circumstances that are common to human actions and human gatherings (e.g. the specific number of points in the minister's sermon, the specific number of psalms and prayers used in worship, the kind of seats used in worship, the color of the carpet or tile in the place of worship, the location and time of worship etc.) are not required to be regulated by the specific prescription of God. What about the singing of psalms as opposed to the singing of uninspired hymns? What about the use of instruments in worship? What about the use of crosses, banners, candles, incense, and special robes for ministers? Questions such as these are not common to all human actions and all human gatherings, but have a specific religious character to them and thus must be regulated by the specific authorization of the New Covenant.


----------

